# Rotherham/Doncaster clubs?



## BTS93 (5 Jul 2015)

As the title says,

Are there any friendly clubs around this area?
I'm a newbie so I would like to join a club to learn new routes/gain confidence on the bike.

Thanks!
Ben.


----------



## night cycler (24 Oct 2015)

Hi Ben, I’ve just seen your post, and am hoping that you have not deserted us, or at least have notifications “switched on”.

I’m in a similar situation to yourself. The thing that I am doing at the moment is tagging along on to rides that are organised/established that I see online or that I hear about. If you are not already aware, I can point you (or anyone else that is interested) to the following.

Have a look on *sky ride*. We did an 18 miler yesterday (23rd Oct) starting from the Herringthorpe stadium in Rotherham and went to Firbeck and back. There were 6 of us showed up-four females & two blokes. We stopped off at a country pub in Firbeck for half an hour and chatted over coffee before our return leg.

There is currently an ongoing 20 miler* most Wednesdays* organised by JE James cycles that commence from their shop in Sheffield at 6.05pm. Ride leaders are Fiona or Gavin. (Tel: 0114-2550557). Apparently they head towards Owler bar or Ringinglow on the outward leg, then on the return individuals peel off on their chosen route if desired.

I’ll pm you my contact details. I would be putting my bike on the train at Rotherham to get up to Sheff. 20 mile miles is plenty for me at the moment.

*The sky rides cover many areas, so other members on here may find the site very helpful.*

Just use the search filter on the site below to find the ride locations/distance/dates/times etc that suit you. 
http://www.goskyride.com/search/Results


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2015)

A couple:

Rotherham Wheelers - http://www.rotherhamwheelerscc.co.uk/
Tickhill Velo
Dinnington
and others

Have a look here: http://www.cyclerotherham.co.uk/cycling clubs.html


----------



## night cycler (24 Oct 2015)

Thanks DCLane, I`ll check them out


----------

